# Personal Insurance



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I know this will have been asked before, but I can't find a reference, so I apologise in advance...
Can anyone recommend a personal travel insurance for cover of more than 3 months please. My husband has suffered strokes in the past but is usually asked if been seen at hospital during last year or had medication changed, the answer to both is no. The one we are with at present only covers for 82 days. Thanks
Margaret


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just found Club Direct.
They have offered 130 days cover for a reasonable sum.
They are on internet


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi I'll move this to health & fitness; I think there have been some enquiries about travel insurance in there.

The Insurance Enquiries forum is supposed to be for enquireis about MHF MH insurance.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry I did scout around but was unsure which it came under :? 
Margaret


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I'm with MTC. They will cover for either 90 or 180 days....

http://www.ferrytickets.net/travel.php

Pete


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I would try Age Concern (ageuk.org.uk)

We went with them last year and found them very reasonable, even with my medical history.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi mygalnme. moneysupermarket.com/ travel insurance we went for direct travel insurance annual-multi-trip £26.17 for both of use £10,000,000 medical now that has to be the cheapest .jud


----------

